# Rolled and Smoke Two Fatties Yesterday



## fat gary (Apr 23, 2012)

Fatty 1 - Italian (stuffed with provlone, salami, pepperoni, prosciutto, mozerella and pesto)

Fatty 2 - German (stuffed with Swiss, Gruyere, Sauerkraut and Spicy Mustard)














First layer on the Italian - ground beef (.5LB), Italian sausage (1LB), ground pork (.5LB)







Italian Fatty stuffed with provlone, salami, pepperoni, prosciutto, mozerella, parmgianno, pesto







1st layer on the German fatty - ground beef (.5LB), Brat(1lb), ground pork (.5LB)







German Fatty stuffed with swiss, gruyerem sauerkraut, spicy mustard







Ready for smoking - started at 300 for 30 minutes, dropped to 225 for 2 more hours using a mix of Hickory and Apple







Before slicing







About to be gone...you can see the Italian well but the German I forgot to get a better pic (too much liquor as I was cooking).


----------



## alelover (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look great. Killer recipes.


----------



## deuce (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks Mighty Tasty!! Great ideas, I may "borrow" them next time!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job and fattie ingredients! Thanks for sharing


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## frosty (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful color, nice combination of flavors and looks excellent!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Man those look great - great recipes


----------



## mnmulisha (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks tasty!  I like the german idea with the kraut and mustard.  I might have to try that!


----------



## harleysmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

Man them look good!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## tim202 (Apr 25, 2012)

NICE  NICE  NICE !!!

Tim


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG pass me a bun!!!


----------



## wjordan52 (Apr 25, 2012)

Those will have to go on my try list. Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## bamajon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive always wanted to make a fatty with the bacon weave. What type of bacon do you use and how hard is it to do


----------



## jp61 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## fat gary (Apr 26, 2012)

Not hard at all...I use regular ol bacon...not the expensive stuff (I fell like the money is wasted) and not the cheap stuff (stretches too easily).  The biggest thing is make sure the bacon is cold when weaving it seems to handle easier.


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack but the thick bacon sold at Costco worked well for me.  Over the weekend I smoked my first fatty. I bought a cheap think bacon from Walmart. It was difficult to roll.


----------



## bamajon (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna fry some fish this weekend and I'm gonna try weaving some bacon.


----------



## big sexy (May 4, 2012)

Maybe try Brautwurst on the German one next time.  I think I will give that a go!  Great Job.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Now I'm Hungry great Job


----------



## fat gary (Apr 23, 2012)

Fatty 1 - Italian (stuffed with provlone, salami, pepperoni, prosciutto, mozerella and pesto)

Fatty 2 - German (stuffed with Swiss, Gruyere, Sauerkraut and Spicy Mustard)














First layer on the Italian - ground beef (.5LB), Italian sausage (1LB), ground pork (.5LB)







Italian Fatty stuffed with provlone, salami, pepperoni, prosciutto, mozerella, parmgianno, pesto







1st layer on the German fatty - ground beef (.5LB), Brat(1lb), ground pork (.5LB)







German Fatty stuffed with swiss, gruyerem sauerkraut, spicy mustard







Ready for smoking - started at 300 for 30 minutes, dropped to 225 for 2 more hours using a mix of Hickory and Apple







Before slicing







About to be gone...you can see the Italian well but the German I forgot to get a better pic (too much liquor as I was cooking).


----------



## alelover (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look great. Killer recipes.


----------



## deuce (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks Mighty Tasty!! Great ideas, I may "borrow" them next time!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job and fattie ingredients! Thanks for sharing


----------



## whitetailfreak (Apr 23, 2012)

Those look AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## frosty (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful color, nice combination of flavors and looks excellent!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Man those look great - great recipes


----------



## mnmulisha (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks tasty!  I like the german idea with the kraut and mustard.  I might have to try that!


----------



## harleysmoker (Apr 23, 2012)

Man them look good!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## tim202 (Apr 25, 2012)

NICE  NICE  NICE !!!

Tim


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG pass me a bun!!!


----------



## wjordan52 (Apr 25, 2012)

Those will have to go on my try list. Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## bamajon (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive always wanted to make a fatty with the bacon weave. What type of bacon do you use and how hard is it to do


----------



## jp61 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## fat gary (Apr 26, 2012)

Not hard at all...I use regular ol bacon...not the expensive stuff (I fell like the money is wasted) and not the cheap stuff (stretches too easily).  The biggest thing is make sure the bacon is cold when weaving it seems to handle easier.


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack but the thick bacon sold at Costco worked well for me.  Over the weekend I smoked my first fatty. I bought a cheap think bacon from Walmart. It was difficult to roll.


----------



## bamajon (May 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna fry some fish this weekend and I'm gonna try weaving some bacon.


----------



## big sexy (May 4, 2012)

Maybe try Brautwurst on the German one next time.  I think I will give that a go!  Great Job.


----------



## billyj571 (Jul 14, 2012)

Now I'm Hungry great Job


----------

